# Moving from UK to Australia



## Natalie24 (May 17, 2012)

I'll be in Sydney by the end of August on a working VISA. Just wandering if there's anything I can do in advance to start getting a job sorted. Will be office/bar/restaurant work I'll be looking to do. Any advice on websites to go on/agency's to sign up to???


----------

